# Can recordings be transfered to ext HD



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

I always seem to fill up my drive on my 622 and was wondering is there anyway to put your recordings onto another drive or transfer to your computer? It would be nice to have a huge hard drive just for excess programs i want to keep. 
If so does it require any pictuiclar hard drive or can it be anything?


Thanks so much


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

This feature is not yet available. Be patient, it is coming!


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

James Long said:


> This feature is not yet available. Be patient, it is coming!


...and keep deleting, and deleting, and deleting, and.......


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Another solution for non-HD programs is a DVD recorder. A lot of places are closing out their current model (because all new models with a TV tuner must have an ATSC tuner after March 1st.) and you can get some really good deals on closeout models right now.

The quality won't be quite as good as from the DVR but, depending on how you record them, the DVDs will be very good.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I use a DVD recorder to offload mine now. While the picture quality is fine, the audio is a bit disappointing because none of the DVD recorders can record the digital audio. ;-(


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> I use a DVD recorder to offload mine now. While the picture quality is fine, the audio is a bit disappointing because none of the DVD recorders can record the digital audio. ;-(


I guess you mean you can't get 5.1 because ALL DVD audio IS digital. There is no way to put analog on a DVD because digital data is all that it can hold.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

I believe he means that the audio gets converted to analog, sent to the DVD recorder, and then redigitized, rather than letting you record the original digital audio. Of course the same is true, and maybe more significantly so, of the video.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

You're both correct, of course. I meant to say there are no digital video or audio inputs on DVD recorder.

In my observation, the video seems to do just fine in the recording, depending upon my recording sessions. However, the audio is at best Dolby ProLogic because of a lack of digital audio inputs. In some movies that doesn't seem to be a big issue, but in many that lack of Dolby 5.1 is very noticeable.


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

I have my RF out on my 622 going to my PC tuner card, so I can record to my PC, but again this is SD only right now.

Chris



Bill R said:


> Another solution for non-HD programs is a DVD recorder. A lot of places are closing out their current model (because all new models with a TV tuner must have an ATSC tuner after March 1st.) and you can get some really good deals on closeout models right now.
> 
> The quality won't be quite as good as from the DVR but, depending on how you record them, the DVDs will be very good.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

ibooksrule said:


> I always seem to fill up my drive on my 622 and was wondering is there anyway to put your recordings onto another drive or transfer to your computer? It would be nice to have a huge hard drive just for excess programs i want to keep.
> If so does it require any pictuiclar hard drive or can it be anything?
> 
> Thanks so much


hello ibook -

i had asked a similar question in a thread called called "hard drive" yesterday - there was an interesting response by ron barry -

he referred me to this -

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75628

gil

ps - i take it from your name that you are a mac user? which ibook do you have?


----------

